# Questiong about using a car audio sub in my home.



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Can using a car audio sub in home be done?

I am running a Denon AVR-1908 Reciever

http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-1908Lit_1112_90w.pdf

It does 90w (8 ohms 20hz - 20khz)

I would like to know what kind of sub I could get to match this receivers rated wattage.

I am guessing the sub needs to be in 8 ohm since I dont think the reciever will play the sub at 4 ohms. Any ideas on what kinda of sub I can get? I am looking on buying a sq only sub. Sub size does not matter some throw out any sub size.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

trunks9_us said:


> Can using a car audio sub in home be done?
> 
> I am running a Denon AVR-1908 Reciever
> 
> ...


Sure, a sub is a sub. 

The question is how do you plan to wire it? You would probably want a 8 ohm sub and a crossover like this.

4 / 8 ohm Subwoofer Crossover New Cerwin Vega 250 Watt. - eBay (item 260363897376 end time Mar-19-09 06:31:46 PDT)

Its probably your best bet to get a plate amp with crossover and stuff built in. You dont really have level control with the passive subwoofer.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Sure, a sub is a sub.
> 
> The question is how do you plan to wire it? You would probably want a 8 ohm sub and a crossover like this.
> 
> ...


Well I still do have the w12prs sub and it is a dvc sub so I can run a 2 ohm of 8 ohm load would this work? since the w12prs accepts 300 rms on 2 ohm load then it should be a perfect match for my home audio sub at 8 ohm which to my guessing will be putting out 75 - 100 rms.

What do you think of just doing this instead of buying the crossover?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

trunks9_us said:


> Well I still do have the w12prs sub and it is a dvc sub so I can run a 2 ohm of 8 ohm load would this work? since the w12prs accepts 300 rms on 2 ohm load then it should be a perfect match for my home audio sub at 8 ohm which to my guessing will be putting out 75 - 100 rms.
> 
> What do you think of just doing this instead of buying the crossover?


Im confused. You have a sub already and just replacing the woofer? Which is why you dont need the crossover?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Im confused. You have a sub already and just replacing the woofer? Which is why you dont need the crossover?


Man I must be tired today.

Ok I bough a 6.1 piece speaker system I am going to replace the sub with the w12prs sub. What I am saying is I didn't need a crossover on the current sub on there so why Do I need one now? Shouldn't the receiver be crossing over the sub on its own?


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> Man I must be tired today.
> 
> Ok I bough a 6.1 piece speaker system I am going to replace the sub with the w12prs sub. What I am saying is I didn't need a crossover on the current sub on there so why Do I need one now? Shouldn't the receiver be crossing over the sub on its own?


My take on this is it depends on you current sub enclosure and what is powering it. 

Most home subwoofers have built in plate amps with a static or adjustable low pass filter(crossover). And most of those plate amps are designed to run an 8ohm sub. So it depends on your sub "setup". 

More info on you current "6.1 piece speaker system" will help.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is the speakers I ended up buying

Onkyo SKS-HT240 - 6.1-Channel Home Theater Speaker System | Model Information | Onkyo USA Home Theater Products


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you currently have to plug in your subwoofer enclosure to a wall outlet for power?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

RMAT said:


> Do you currently have to plug in your subwoofer enclosure to a wall outlet for power?


yes.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

RMAT said:


> Do you currently have to plug in your subwoofer enclosure to a wall outlet for power?


yess


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

And do your other speakers connect to the sub or to a receiver? 

If your sub get's it's input from your receiver then you would need to have something similar to what tyroneshoes suggested...a new enclosure for the car audio sub with a plate amp that has a low pass filter or crossover like he suggested unless you are just replacing the 8 ohm speaker in the current enclosure. If you are replacing the current sub you will need to make sure you match the ohmage(if that's a word) of the current sub that in there or run the risk of burning up the amp that's already in your current enclosure.

If from what I gather from what you have described. Your current sub isn't getting power from your denon receiver. It is only getting a signal from it and the internal amp for your current home subwoofer is providing the power.

All that being said, if you replace your current home sub you will need to replace it with an enclosure and an amplifier preferrably one with a low pass filter. And the amp needs to be stable at whatever ohm your sub is (most home subs are 8ohms....most car subs are 4 ohm but can be dual voice coil etc so the ohms can be manipulated). 

the same principles apply to home subs as they do car. The science is the same.

hope that makes sense.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

So he wants to replace the driver in the pre-built active enclosure.

I'm thinking it won't be a good match.

Does that sub have dual 2 ohm coils?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> So he wants to replace the driver in the pre-built active enclosure.
> 
> I'm thinking it won't be a good match.
> 
> Does that sub have dual 2 ohm coils?


No I wanted to make a new box for the 12 then use the built in amp for the sub.


----------



## Gearhead51 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you build a proper enclosure for the sub you want to use and you don't go below the min. impedance of the plate amp, you'll be fine. I'm running my four 12" home subs on an old 200w Cerwin Vega amp out of another prefab sub enclosure until my Crown gets here (Friday). I would imagine that the sub out on your receiver is low pass, but I'm not sure. The only other thing you might run into is a factory preset "eq" that is built into the amp to make the substandard subwoofer and enclosure sound "better" through signal manipulation. If you need more, get something like this or its big brother.

Plate amp


----------

